# Scaling a "cookie cutter" mix?



## TurboTurtle (Jan 20, 2014)

How would you guys scale up the 75G "cookie cutter" below to go into an empty 180G?

Lake Victoria Basin Aquarium
Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Uganda) - 1 trio 
Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) - 1 trio 
Astatotilapia latifasciata - 1:3 
Paralabidochromis chromogynos- 1 trio 
Synodontis alberti - 1-3

I love the looks of the mix above, and would get them small to grow out. Could I add more species? Should I increase numbers?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> How would you guys scale up the 75G "cookie cutter" below to go into an empty 180G?
> 
> Lake Victoria Basin Aquarium
> Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Uganda) - 1 trio
> ...


Purely my own personal opinion:
Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Uganda) - 2M:5F
Haplochromis sp. "Kenya gold" - 2M:5F
Haplochromis sp. "ruby green" 2M:5F
Astatotilapia latifasciata - 2M:5F
Paralabidochromis chromogynos- 2M:5F 
Synodontis alberti - 0

The nyererei are pretty aggressive and they might or might not do well with the others.
I am assuming the 180 gallon tank is not for breeding.

Kevin


----------



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

You may have an issue with males coloring up with that many species. I would recommend choosing 2 species and increasing your numbers. I would recommend 15-20 of each type (if you are starting with small fish). Picking fish with different color patterns may help with aggression - my advice would be either ruby green + latifasciata (Kyoga lake community) or nyererei and chromogynos (Mwanza rocky reef community).

Like Kevin said, you really don't want to be breeding Victorians in a mixed tank. The dominant male *will* spawn with females of another species. Count on it. If breeding is desirable, I would encourage you to consider a single species tank with 30+ (if starting small) individuals. You will get lots of color and activity, plus valuable fry. Depending on species, Victorian breeding can be tricky with <10 individuals, but gets much more foolproof as your numbers increase.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice - for now I will keep it to a couple of species to grow out, plus a few cats.

Astatotilapia latifasciata - 6 
Paralabidochromis chromogynos - 6 
Synodontis ocellifer - 3

This will get the 180 going, and later I can decide if I want to move breeders to a species tank. I chose this pairing as both fish I liked, that per the breeder/seller are least likely to cross. Hopefully I'll get a good mix of M/F (they are all in the 1-1.5" range now), but if not I can add sexed individuals later.

I should be getting them this week!


----------



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

TurboTurtle said:


> Thanks for the advice - for now I will keep it to a couple of species to grow out, plus a few cats.
> 
> Astatotilapia latifasciata - 6
> Paralabidochromis chromogynos - 6
> ...


I'd strongly recommend larger numbers. You'd be much better off with 12 of one species. With only six of each, you've increased the chances of interbreeding.

From looking online, that catfish species gets to be over a foot and a half. It will make a meal of your cichlids given the opportunity.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the proposal of strcuture guy is reasonable, yu might keep this ratio odf males and females without fearing too much for hybridization, the species are relatively different to not see cross breedings
xris


----------

